# Apple iphone 3G S 32GB Unlocked.....$280 free shipping!!!



## maxwell19 (Sep 15, 2009)

*Welcome To MAXWELX'S & CO INC!
Our goal is to provide the highest quality electronics product at the lowest cost on the Internet. We offer high quality products at a very affordable price. In any business, the customer’s satisfaction is every supplier’s main concern. At MAXWELX'S & CO INC, Our customer’s repeated satisfaction is the only way to get repeated business. That’s why our Customer Service is handled by highly trained and qualified employees. We would like to become your one stop shop for all your needs.

WHY BUY FROM US?
* Your privacy is assured
* Our prices are second to none
* Secure transaction guaranteed
* We ship Monday through Saturday.
* Free shipping on qualified orders
* We offer reasonable discount on bulk purchases
* We ship same day after confirmation of payment.
* We offer a 30 day return policy and a 100% money back guarantee.

We regularly check our prices against all the leading competitive web sites to ensure you receive low prices on all of our goods. If you found a better price for this item at another store, before you order, contact us at Email: [email protected] for a price match.

All inquiries regarding purchase should be forwarded to ****** [email protected] *****

STOCKED ITEMS LIST:

Palm Pre............$190
Palm Treo Pro.......$230
Palm Centro.........$200

Sidekick:
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009....$140
T-Mobile Sidekick Slide......$130
T-Mobile Sidekick LX.........$125
T-Mobile Sidekick 3..........$115
T-Mobile Wing................$180
T-Mobile Gsm Sidekick 2008...$135

T-Mobile G2 Touch............$300

Just release items
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB......$250
Apple iPhone 3G's 32GB.....$280
Apple iPhone 4GB...........$120
Apple iPhone 2G 8GB........$170
Apple iPhone 3G 4GB........$165
Apple iPhone 8GB...........$180
Apple iPhone 16GB..........$200
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB........$195
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB.......$220

BlackBerry Curve 8520............210$
BlackBerry Tour 9630.............190$
BlackBerry Curve 8900............250$
BlackBerry Storm 9500............300$
BlackBerry Storm 9530............350$
BlackBerry Pearl Flip 8220.......130$
BlackBerry Bold 9000.............240$
BlackBerry 8830 World Edition....150$
BlackBerry Curve 8330(right).....145$

HTC Touch2....................$400
HTC Hero......................$300
HTC Ozone.....................$320
HTC Snap......................$280
HTC G1 GOOGLE PHONE...........$300
HTC Magic Google2 Android G2..$340
HTC Touch Pro2................$260
HTC Touch Diamond2............$210
HTC Dream.....................$200
HTC Touch Cruise 09...........$300
HTC MAX 4G....................$450
HTC Touch HD..................$310
HTC Touch 3G..................$235
HTC Touch Viva................$199
HTC S740......................$$270
HTC Touch Pro.................$200
HTC Touch Diamond.............$195
HTC Touch Cruise..............$250
HTC P3470.....................$185

Nokia 8800 Gold Arte....................$300
Nokia N97...............................$350
Nokia N85...............................$215
Nokia N96 16GB..........................$320
Nokia N78...............................$200
Nokia N81 8GB...........................$210
Nokia N77...............................$190
Nokia N86 8MP...........................$250
Nokia N900..............................$400
Nokia N97 mini..........................$400
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte................$600
Nokia 5800 Navigation Edition...........$250
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic..................$235
Nokia 6760 slide........................$260
Nokia 6790 Surge........................$230
Nokia 6710 Navigator....................$300
Nokia Mural.............................$400
Nokia 3720 classic......................$180
Nokia 5530 XpressMusic..................$200
Nokia 3208c.............................$230
Nokia X6................................$270
Nokia X3................................$245
Nokia 5230..............................$205
Nokia 8800 Carbon Arte..................$240
Nokia 8800 Sirocco......................$280
Nokia E63...............................$205
Nokia E71...............................$280
Nokia E55...............................$200
Nokia E75...............................$320
Nokia E90...............................$350
Nokia E52...............................$245
Nokia E72...............................$300

SONY ERICSSON:
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X2.................$400
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1.................$350
Sony Ericsson Jalou D&G edition.........$320
Sony Ericsson Jalou.....................$290
Sony Ericsson T715......................$200
Sony Ericsson C901 GreenHeart...........$205
Sony Ericsson Naite.....................$220
Sony Ericsson Satio (Idou)..............$350
Sony Ericsson Yari......................$200
Sony Ericsson Aino......................$330
Sony Ericsson K850......................$195
Sony Ericsson P1........................$230
Sony Ericsson C903......................$260
Sony Ericsson W205......................$130
Sony Ericsson C901......................$220
Sony Ericsson C905......................$320
Sony Ericsson W902......................$240
Sony Ericsson C902......................$230

LG:
LG GD910................................$220
LG BL40 New Chocolate...................$400
LG GW300 Viewty.........................$300
LG GB270................................$290
LG GW550................................$400
LG GB230................................$250
LG CB630 Invision.......................$210
LG CU915 Vu.............................$205
LG Xenon................................$240
LG GC900 Viewty Smart...................$300
LG GT505................................$350
LG KM900 Arena..........................$300
LG KC910i Renoir........................$310
LG KC560................................$160
LG GM730................................$340
LG Incite...............................$260
LG KP500 Cookie.........................$160
LG GT365 Neon...........................$150
LG KS20.................................$170
LG KE990 Viewty.........................$200
LG KM500................................$105

Imate:
i-mate 810-F............................$400
i-mate Ultimate 8502....................$200
i-mate JAMA 201.........................$230
i-mate JAQ4.............................$270
i-mate Ultimate 6150....................$300
i-mate Ultimate 5150....................$220
i-mate Ultimate 7150....................$310
i-mate Ultimate 9502....................$350

SAMSUNG:
Samsung Impression......................$300
Samsung i770 Saga.......................$400
msung I8000 Omnia II....................$450
Samsung S8000 Jet.......................$400
Samsung M8910 Pixon12...................$450
Samsung S5230 Star......................$170
Samsung S5600 Preston...................$200
Samsung A257 Magnet.....................$130
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD..................$320
Samsung S8300 UltraTOUCH................$300
Samsung A867 Eternity...................$210
Samsung M8800 Pixon.....................$280
Samsung i8510 INNOV8....................$300
Samsung i900 Omnia......................$240
Samsung F490............................$220
Samsung S3650 Corby.....................$250
Samsung S9110...........................$500
Samsung A887 Solstice...................$260
Samsung B7610 OmniaPRO..................$340
Samsung i637 Jack.......................$200
Samsung B7300 OmniaLITE.................$300
Samsung T749 Highlight..................$270

ETEN:
Eten glofiish V900......................$400
Eten glofiish X900......................$320
Eten glofiish X610......................$200
Eten glofiish DX900.....................$210
Eten glofiish M750......................$250
Eten glofiish M810......................$280
Eten glofiish M800......................$260
Eten glofiish X650......................$270
Eten glofiish X800......................$300

Motorola:
Motorola ROKR ZN50......................$200
Motorola W7 Active Edition..............$190
Motorola ROKR W6........................$260
Motorola MC55...........................$400
Motorola Q 11...........................$240
Motorola Z6w............................$160
Motorola VE75...........................$140

APPLE IPODS:
Apple IPod Touch 32GB Newest! ---$180
Apple iPod 30GB (Video) New! - - $100
Apple iPod 60GB (Video) New! - - $110
Apple iPod U2 SE 20 GB - ------- $111
Apple iPod Photo 60 GB - ------- $121
APPLE LAPTOP
Apple MacBook MA700LL/A Mac Notebook...................$600usd
Apple MacBook Pro MA611LL/A Notebook...................$700usd
Apple MacBook MA254LL/A Mac Notebook...................$500usd
Apple iBook G3 M7698LL/A Mac Notebook..................$650usd

Return Policy
* You may return your purchase within 30 days of shipment date for refund or replacement, if it meets any of the following criteria:
-We sent you the wrong title.
-The product you received is physically defective.
* ALL Products returned must include original packing material, manuals, and accessories, just as you received them. Any damage to the original packaging might result in additional charges.
* Please obtain a RMA (Return Merchandize Authorization) number before you send back your return product. Products sent back without valid RMA# will not be accepted. To obtain a RMA#, please e-mail [email protected]

Thank you very much and enjoy your shopping at SHOP4TELECOM LTD!

Name: Maxwell Ben

Email: [email protected]

Email: [email protected]

MAXWELX'S & CO INC *


----------

